

NASA Notes Sea Level Is Falling  - eande
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2011-262

======
eande
Since 93 satellites measure precisely the ocean level and the level typically
went up by 1.7mm per year. In the last 2 years it is going down by 2mm. From
reading the different article and explanations my conclusion is that at this
point scientist do not really understand what is going on. There are too many
variables and not enough data collections to draw a better conclusion.

